# In Response to Legislative Pressure, Mt. Baker Vapor is Relocating to Arizona



## Alex (2/6/15)

submitted an hour ago by mtbakervaporMt Baker Vapor?

It is with some sadness but also great excitement that we would like to announce that Mt. Baker Vapor will be transitioning all operations from our birthplace of Bellingham, WA to a new home in Mesa, AZ. The move will be finished in Fall 2015 and during that time we will strive to have zero interruptions to the normal ordering process at mtbakervapor.com.

As many of you know, the Washington legislature is currently considering two bills (HB 1645 and 2211) which aim to impose enormous taxes on the sale of vaping products and to ban online sales. Obviously these proposed regulations are immensely harmful to our business. While they have not yet been passed, current Governor Jay Inslee has continued to be outspoken on the need for regulation in the industry and we believe he will persist in pushing this agenda for the rest of his term.

After much deliberation we’ve decided that the best course of action for the continued growth of our business is to relocate. This decision was not made lightly; many of us call Washington home and have our whole lives here. However, we cannot allow the whims of a few State legislators to cripple our company. Our elected officials need to know that we will not be bullied into paying unfair tax rates. If they want to punish us for working in a new industry we will take our business elsewhere.

For all our Washington customers and colleagues, please understand that we will continue to fight for the rights of all vapers and vendors in Washington. Our brick and mortar store located in Lynden, WA will continue operation and we hope that our actions in leaving the State will help legislators realize that they should do everything possible to keep other tax-contributing businesses from leaving. However this is a battle we need to fight without the constant threat of legislation hanging over our head.

This company has grown immensely because the vaping community has given us so much support in the past and we would greatly appreciate your continued support throughout the relocation and into the future. This is going to be a difficult process but we believe that moving to Arizona offers us the best chance to continue growing alongside this amazing community.

Finally, while we wish the whole crew could make the trip from Washington to Arizona, we will be losing a few employees over the next couple months. If you are located near Mesa and would like the opportunity to work in the vaping industry, keep an eye out for official job postings from us in the near future.

You can find a link to our official blog post and press release below. Thank you again and vape on!

Blog Post

Press Release

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

